# Hi! New TT owner here.



## sebhaque (Aug 3, 2009)

Hi all, new TT owner here. I'm Seb, 19, live in Weston-super-Mare. Work for Rolls-Royce.

2003 53-plate, 3.2 Coupé, 73000 miles. Would post pics on here but they're huge - follow this link to see a couple of 'em: http://tinypic.com/search.php?type=images&tag=tt3.2

Anybody else here from around the Weston ends? Or around Morden/Wimbledon? I used to live with my parents down there and still have a lot of mates in the area, so I'm around quite often.


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Welcome to the forum mate 

DAZ


----------



## countypower (Jul 12, 2009)

Welcome to the forum. Dont forget to join the TTOC. Have a drive up to northamptonshire and visit audi in the park on the 9th next sunday. :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. 8)


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome dont forget to join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------

